

Is there an HN Web Service - dmcclurg

Do anyone know if there is a Hacker News Web Service?
======
vyrotek
<http://api.ihackernews.com/>

<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

------
dmcclurg
iambot, I was wondering if there is a bona fide web service for Hacker News,
like a WSDL document, endpoint, etc.. Specifically, it would be called a
syndicated web service in .NET.

------
dmcclurg
Thanks vyrotek

------
iambot
what do you mean? like an API?

